# "Bad Boy Behavior"



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a call in to Rocco's trainer. I am waiting for her to call me back. 
Until she does, I would appreciated any help I can glean from the experts here.
Rocco is a sweetheart. He is seven months old, and has completed basic puppy class. Our other dog is a 1.5 year old neuterred Pap ,also a sweetheart, that has had obedience training. 
Up until about a week ago, these guys were best buds. Then it started.... they will "stare" each other down then leap at each other with snarls, snaps and fierce barking. At first we separated them immediately and gave them each a time out. They would then go back to being just fine; till the next outburst. Today the fighting happened so frequently that we have them in two separate rooms. 
Rehoming is not an option; this is their home. They got along just grand before, what happened?! What can I do till my trainer calls back? Words of wisdom anyone?


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry that this is happening. I have no advice but I'm hoping that it's easily solved... Is Rocco neutered too? I hope someone can give you some good advice soon!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

No, Rocco is not neutered yet. He is seven months old and I want to wait a little longer. I would certainly be open to moving his operation up if that would take care of the problem. Rocco can be minding his own business though, and our Pap will start the stare down that leads to the explosion.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I understand.  He's still just a little pup. 


hmm.. I wonder why this is happening all of a sudden? You might want to PM Jmm... She seems to know how to fix almost any behavioral problem from what I've read.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

It sounds to me as if Rocco's 'puppy pass' has run out, and the older dog is trying to set him straight.

I'll tell you what we have done (upon the advise of others) and see if it helps any.

Cita (11 yo. shepherd mix) put up with Poppy bouncing around and barking until he hit about 6 months old. She then started growling and showing teeth at Poppy. So, I now step in and scold Poppy when he barks at her or bounces around in front of her. I am teaching him that there are boundries, and one of them is the space around Cita.

When I scold Poppy for barking at her, you should see Cita's face ... she looks relieved. I'm just taking away that responsibility from her, and doing the scolding on her behalf, and it was worked very well for us.

HUGz and good luck! Jules


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you for the input Julee and Annie. Our trainer returned our call. She suggested keeping them on leashes. She has trained both dogs and thinks it may be a response to environmental stresses that are going on around here. We are surrounded by construction right now. She suggests letting our older dog know he is number one by feeding and greeting him first.
I think you may be on to something too, Julee. Rocco may indeed have exhausted his "puppy pass!"


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahhh.. She got back to you pretty quickly  Hopefully it'll be all fixed soon. Keep us updated! 

and new pictures of Rocco wouldn't hurt...


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

bonsmom said:


> Thank you for the input Julee and Annie. Our trainer returned our call. She suggested keeping them on leashes. She has trained both dogs and thinks it may be a response to environmental stresses that are going on around here. We are surrounded by construction right now. She suggests letting our older dog know he is number one by feeding and greeting him first.
> I think you may be on to something too, Julee. Rocco may indeed have exhausted his "puppy pass!"


Cita gets her food first ... she gets to say hello to DH when he gets home first, etc. It is important to let the older one know that he is still the top dog! :thumbsup:

HUGz ... and keep us updated! Jules


----------

